# Hello from Rockford, IL



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello David, Im familiar with Rockford. First you should figure out what your budget is.


----------



## dcoffman (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm looking to spend about 500$


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

For that much you could probably get a earlier model Mathews fully set up. You will have to find out what your draw length is first. either go to a shop or take a measurement of your wing span with divided by 2.5 may get you close. I would then look for a Switchback or Drenalin or something like that.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

* David.*














.


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

TAZ Archery in Woodstock. GO there.

They sell Elite, PSE, and Bear(i think). I bought my E32 from them....for sure try out the Elites(if you can swing the price), they are amazing bows, and TAZ is a fantastic shop.

I drive almost 2 hours to go to them. There are shops closer, but none as good or as customer friendly.


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

I would have to agree on TAZ archery and ask for Tim. He's good at what he does.


----------



## dcoffman (Jan 19, 2015)

I was looking at going to this place in belvidere called sure shot archery cuz they have Mathews and mission stuff and I think PSE as well. But if TAZ is the place to go maybe I'll check that out. As far as a used mathews bow fully set up... Do you mean like with a scope and rest and quiver... Or what? And would that be a better option over a newer mission or PSE?


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

Never shot a mission. Always been a Mathews owner. Go and try them out to see what you think. Yeah the whole set up would be sight rest bow. Theres a lot out there usually. Just go and find out what your draw length is and go from there. If you find a used one you can post it on here or pm me and we can tell you if it is a good choice. Just about any bow these days shoots nice. Most of it is how you think about it. I just prefer Mathews.


----------



## hoytlifer (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome to AT. We have a great archery club in Dixon. Sauk Valley Archers. Tds Rivers Edge Archery who is very active in our club also has a shop near by in Grand Detour. He sells Elite and Martin bows, he can set you up and get you shooting in no time. Archery talk is a great source of info and the classifieds are a great place to find anything you can imagine. Good luck.


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

You also have another club by you and they put on some of the best 3D shoots if I remember correctly. Clubs called Plug and Pellet.


----------



## dcoffman (Jan 19, 2015)

I went to sure shot today and he found my draw length to be 30.5 he said he would set up a Hoyt charger and mission ballistic for me to shoot on Friday.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

welcome aboard


----------



## hoytlifer (Mar 28, 2009)

Good call with sure shot. Great guys and very nice place to shoot


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

Good luck to you. Have fun


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

How did things go


----------



## dcoffman (Jan 19, 2015)

Car broke down on my way from work to sure shot. Had to have her towed... So I'm waiting to get my car back and see how much damage the bill is. Tim at sureshot said he would leave the bows set up for me and to just come in when I get a chance. It's been a rough weekend lol


----------

